# Wenge guitar tops



## dres_x (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm toying with the idea of getting a Warmoth Soloist body...Swamp Ash w/ a Wenge top. Does anyone have any Wenge guitars? Post some pics please!

Seems like a lot of people like wenge for necks...but I've already got a neck and looking for a body  haha


----------



## Necris (Jan 31, 2012)

Wenge tops look nice generally. They'll add a bit of weight to the Swamp Ash though as Wenge is a pretty heavy wood.







An Alembic Epic with a Wenge Top. Pictures are in the link.
ALEMBIC EPIC V FRETLESS (1996) (55U-4310) - Elderly Instruments


----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/drumcitygl/stores/1/images/Schecter/Schecter%202009%20DIAMOND%20SERIES%20RIOT%20BASS-5%20Natural%20Satin%20Wenge%205-String%20Electric%20Bass%20Guitar.JPG


schecter used to sell a wenge top bass too


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 31, 2012)

my ET guitars "katana" prototype has a wenge neck, and ash/wenge body.
It is ridiculously clear and aggressive sounding.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jan 31, 2012)

My BM knock-off.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 31, 2012)

Wenge on Mahogany body and a Wenge neck/Ebony Board:


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jan 31, 2012)

I would really like to see the back of that Tele...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 31, 2012)

Ask and you shall receive:


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 31, 2012)

Tele....... fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap me gusta


----------



## dres_x (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow...those all look amazing!


----------



## sojorel (Feb 1, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Ask and you shall receive:



I would really like to see that tele in my arms


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 1, 2012)

If you were in the US and had a high end 7 for trading you could see it in your arms.


----------



## sojorel (Feb 2, 2012)

...but...but... you said all I had to was ask...


----------



## Randomist (Feb 2, 2012)

I keep opening this thread, scrolling through the pics, and fighting the urge to enter warmoth in my address bar.... rear route 24 fret strat with ash/wenge combo and a usa strat hardtail? mmm


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 2, 2012)

Necris said:


> Wenge tops look nice generally. They'll add a bit of weight to the Swamp Ash though as Wenge is a pretty heavy wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even the more dense top woods contribute a very small amount of total weight in the body,as long as they are not very thick.Especially when talking about the thickness of the top you posted (btw KILLER looking bass ).


----------



## dres_x (Feb 2, 2012)

Randomist said:


> I keep opening this thread, scrolling through the pics, and fighting the urge to enter warmoth in my address bar.... rear route 24 fret strat with ash/wenge combo and a usa strat hardtail? mmm



I fighting the urge too...my wallet won't be too happy if I do give in hahaha but it just looks so damn good...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 2, 2012)

I want a Wenge on Black Korina Baritone Explorer.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## dres_x (Feb 2, 2012)

canuck brian said:


>



oh damn...love the contrast of the maple board!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Aug 22, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Wenge on Mahogany body and a Wenge neck/Ebony Board:





That tele is the shit


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 22, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Wenge on Mahogany body and a Wenge neck/Ebony Board:



What exactly are the tonal qualities for wenge? I always thought it was a very bright wood, but I'm not quite sure. Kind of makes me think that might be wenge overkill, but it's so beautiful that it doesn't even matter anymore to me!


----------



## Metaljesus (Aug 22, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Wenge on Mahogany body and a Wenge neck/Ebony Board:



Looks like it's made out of chocolate! Delicious!


----------



## skeels (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a new found appreciation for wenge!


----------



## Birdman (Aug 23, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> My BM knock-off.




I would really like to see moe pic`s of that .....

Thank you
Birdman


----------

